# The Ware Herp show..



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

whos going?? I am..(first show) Would be good to put some faces to the names!?

: victory:


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Anyone got details on it? Theres someone going with a few bulls i might be interested in, havent heard much about the show thus far though


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

pendlehog.. theres a shop in manchester that breeds absolutley stunning bulls on site  em picked up a hypo and a superhypo from there for me.. 
and yes.. more info on the show would be good.. dosnt look like we will be going to exeter now but would be nice to get a show in sometime this year 
Owen


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

actually.. just realised the one in ware was one we already decided not to go to.. even though it is only down the road from em's parents..lol..
OWen


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

Copied from anonother post.........

5th August 
IHS show 
The drill Hall 
Ware 
Herts 
10.15 members 
10.45 non members

there are a few tables left.
members can book by contacting richard brook on.01274 548342.


Im going yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## yellow_rat_gal (Mar 24, 2007)

mEOw said:


> actually.. just realised the one in ware was one we already decided not to go to.. even though it is only down the road from em's parents..lol..
> OWen


we can barely afford to eat this month, let alone go to a show! *mumbles about stupid cars*


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

me going..

what do you want to know?

there are 60 tables booked, the event is a sell out.

*digs in bag for ihs letter*

Address:

The Drill Hall
17 Amwell End
Ware
Herts
SG12 9HP

venue is on a one way street, car park is opposite it.

Members:

Adults: £2.50
Children 12-16 £1.00
Children under 12: free

admission times 10.15am onwards

Non members:

Adults: £5
Children 12-16 £2
Children under 12: free

admission times 10.45 onwards

UNDER 16's MUST BE ACCOMPNIED BY AN ADULT

admitance price includes entry into a free raffle, prizes to include a tell hicks print and a day out at cotswold wildlife park

Members MUST show card to gain addmitance at 10.15am at member rate.

i do have directions, if anyone needs me to copy type them up?

yes, i'm there.. without skunks though i'm afraid.. ihs will not allow me to take them, even for display.

Nerys

Sellers: be at venue between 8 and 10am


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

rachy said:


> Copied from anonother post.........
> 
> 5th August
> IHS show
> ...



no tables left, also, too late to book now if there were.

Nerys


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Hmm a 4 hour drive to herts.. probably wont bother. I shall have to go in hunt of this shop in stockport instead  Any idea what prices were like owen/yellow rat?


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

thats an easy one... normal bulls were £40, hypos were £60, albinos were £100 and superhypos were £120.. might be worth calling first though to check what they have left, and the guy did offer em discounts if she bought more than one so yeh..lol 
Owen


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

yellow_rat_gal said:


> we can barely afford to eat this month, let alone go to a show! *mumbles about stupid cars*


i know.. i didnt realise it was that show..lol.. was hopeing it wasnt this month..lol 
Owen


----------



## DOVEY (Jul 26, 2007)

im goin here... nice local one to me!!... bout 5-10mins drive!!


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

I cant wait until this show! Ive been told by my parents that im not allowed any snakes at all as i have enough (4??hardly!! lol) but as im going on my own i may accidently come back with a pair of somethings hehe :no1:

Anyone got any buying plans for the show?


----------



## wozza_t (Jan 4, 2007)

i'm goin!!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Looking for rosy and sand boas.............lets just hope there are some nice ones!:mf_dribble:


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

wozza_t said:


> i'm goin!!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Looking for rosy and sand boas.............lets just hope there are some nice ones!:mf_dribble:


My mate has a table there and he is taking loads of sand boas , some nice rare ones too


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

IM GOING IM GOING!! lol i hope someone reconises me at this one
:grin1:


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

i will be there...


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

i will be there somewhere near the door:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## DOVEY (Jul 26, 2007)

il try to spot a few ppl there... maybe a bit of a problem as i dont know what anyone looks like... i always talk to anyone at shows anyway


----------



## paulk (Jul 13, 2007)

i'll be there , not sure if i will buy anything there and then but im hoping to get my first snake : victory:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

i'll be the one in a tshirt with this on the front










and this on the back












N


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

Nerys said:


> i'll be the one in a tshirt with this on the front


your not gonna get missed are you!?:smile: better watch out you'll get mobbed. lol


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

what time will everyone be there??
might help the situation lol
:grin1:


----------



## lividum (Jul 11, 2007)

Hell yes!! def going to this.....inflict some terrible damage on bank account haha (thoi better save a bit for hamm)...ill be the one with arm fulls of Tarantulas/spiders


----------



## lividum (Jul 11, 2007)

...probs be wearing a download/maiden tshirt if anyone wants to say "hi" ,maybe good to start putting names to faces me thinks


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

I'll be there in time for non-members entry!


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

I will probably be wearing my black led zeppelin shirt! If anyone sees me say hello! :no1: After reading that post.. i may get myselkf a pair of sand boas...not sure id LOVE a pair of het pieds or albino royals but i dont have the money at the moment although thats the species i really want to get breeding is royals maybe get myself a pair of ijcp's though not sure.. hmm :lol2:


Anyone got a picture of themselves?


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

yay i'm going too!


----------



## leejay (Jul 18, 2007)

ooo only 40 miles
just sweetened up the missus
what snakes are going to be sale


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

Not sure to be honest mate a good variety i hope!: victory:


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

i wont be there,however some of my boas will be with "welsh reptile breeders" on the table
regards gaz


----------



## leejay (Jul 18, 2007)

cool theres snakes i'm there cheers


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

ill be buying more spiders than at the barking show this time lol i ave saved up a bit more dosh aha
ill be wearing this:
http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s194/georgeIZ/300.jpg

and some light colour jeans
i have shoulder length hair lol
:grin1:


----------



## lividum (Jul 11, 2007)

haha sweet T-shirt lol


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

There will be boas there? Guyana RTB's?? i kinda hope not.. there my weakness.. haha id lvoe one but still thinking hmm i shouldnt really... lol


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

hey VdubS where you from?


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi, 

Im from Colchester, in Essex! :no1:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

*anyone know of any shows going on in the north west ?*

hi there, 
iv had beardies for about 2 years now but only recently has my interest in lizards really taken off. im new to the forum and wondered if anyone can tell me of any herp shows going on in and around the north west? im from wigan but willing to travel

cat x


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

Well there is the Ware show but thats about 3 hours from Wigan?


----------



## leejay (Jul 18, 2007)

just going out the door
see you all there
got a big ass snake t-shirt on come and say hi
i'll be the one trying to get royals for a discount :lol2:


----------



## JUSTDRAGONS (Feb 5, 2007)

Nerys said:


> me going..
> 
> what do you want to know?
> 
> ...


 Is the show on the 5/8,cuz i heard it was on the 27/7


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

it is on the 27th july, this thread was created last year


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

We will be there, bring geckos obviously


----------

